# Do antidepressants help your social anxiety/GAD?



## ryanfreel (Aug 11, 2008)

I just started taking Paxil because my doctor said it also helps with GAD. For those who've taken antidepressants before or are currently taking them, did they help your anxiety at all?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Yes.

I've been on lexapro for a few months now and it has helped me quite a bit.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ive been on zoloft for some time but feel worse when I stopped because I thought I didnt need medication turns out I do. as far as anxiety is concerned I noticed a slight difference in symptoms


----------



## ElectricVolcano (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm on three meds, and finally the Cossacks aren't coming to squeeze my balls.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

paxil helps my anxiety


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

nope, it's all a bunch of crap...just a way for medicine companies to get rich off of us, and cause more problems for us!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Years ago I used meds for my anxiety but they'd work for a while then when they stopped working they'd up the dose until we hit the max. dose and then try and new one. After taking several I got tired of the routine and stopped taking them all together.


----------

